# ASUS Ai Suite 3 - Neuinstallation



## Gapperer (22. September 2019)

Hey,

ich hatte Probleme mit dem Start von der ASUS Ai-Suite  3. Habe dann versucht es zu deinstallieren. Allerdings kamen ständig Fehlermeldungen während der Deinstallation.
Nach vielem googlen hab ich rausgefunden, dass das bekannt ist. Man soll sämtliche Dienste von Asus beenden, alle Asus Ordner löschen und in der Registry alle Einträge von Asus löschen.
Danach einmal den CCleaner drüber laufen lassen.

So, das hab ich jetzt alles gemacht und das Programm ist weg. Passt.
Aber jetzt wollte ich die Suite neuinstallieren, aber im Setup zeigt es mir die Suite zur Auswahl nicht an. Schaut für mich aus, als würde das Setup irgendwie noch die vorherige Installation erkennen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Grüße
René


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

Was willst du damit ....schadet mehr als das es hilft 

Das Tool ist für die Tonne 
Das willst du nicht wirklich in deinem Sys haben bzw sorgt nur für probs


----------



## Gapperer (22. September 2019)

Wollte über das Setup der AI-Suite eigentlich nur das Fan-Xpert installieren. Damit konnte ich super die Lüfterkurven einstellen.
Aber irgendwie schauts aus, als wäre das noch nicht zu 100% vom Computer entfernt.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

Du kannst doch im Bios die Lüfterkurve anpassen 

Asus ist da doch gut ausgestattet


----------



## Gapperer (22. September 2019)

Ich kann im UEFI BIOS nur die niedrigste Lüfterdrehzahl und die höchste Lüfterdrehzahl sowie die Höchsttemperstur eingeben.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

verat mir mal dein Board


----------



## Gapperer (22. September 2019)

Hab das Asus B85M-E. Nicht das neueste..


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

da kannst du doch im Bios (advanced mode) unter Monitor CPU/chassis Fan  Qfan aktivieren und dann die Lüfterkurve selbst anpassen 

Handbuch 2.7


----------



## Gapperer (22. September 2019)

Also das einzige was ich da auswählen kann ist "Manual" und dann kommt das:

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Hmm sehe gerade ich sollte mal ein BIOS Update machen. Aber kann das daran liegen, dass ich die Settings nicht habe?


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2019)

das pic ist zu klein 

Lade es doch hier hoch 

Einfach unten auf erweitert und dann auf die Büroklammer zum hochladen 
>Rest erklärt sich von selbst

Edit ...Ok jetzt sehe ich es 

leider im vergleich zu meinen Rog Boards einfach gehalten 

Edit 2 : ich glaube nicht das ein Bios Update daran was ändert

Edit 3 :
dann doch AI Suite 3
Wo hast du es gezogen ?


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Hmm ja das ist es. Ziemlich einfach. Aber da kann ich nichts großartig einstellen.
Somit war das Fan Xpert das einzige was geholfen hatte. Aber das geht ja nicht mehr ^^

Edit: BIOS Update hat nichts geändert. Einen Wiederherstellungspunkt hab ich nicht :/


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

Kriegen wir schon wieder hin ..

Durch die Hintertür 
Hast du einen Wiederherstellungspunkt auf den du zurückswitchen kannst ?

Entweder bevor Ai suite drauf war oder bevor du es deinstalliert hast


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Ähm die AI Suite hab ich einmal über die Asus Seite runter geladen und einmal bei Chip. Der Installer öffnet sich, aber das einzige was ich im Setup nun auswählen kann ist USB Boost.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

Bei Chip mit Installer ? ....da immer die manuelle Installation beim runterladen  auswählen 

egal ...schau mal meinen letzten Post


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Oh doch. Einen Wiederherstellungspunkt vor dem letzten Windows Update hab ich. Das war vom 05.09.

Bei Chip manuell.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

Also alles auf Anfang 

Sollte funzen
Danach up erst das Bios und dann versuch es erneut mit Ai Suite
Chipset treiber aktuell ?
B85M-E  Driver & Tools | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Da kann nichts passieren wenn ich den vor das Update zurücksetzte? Muss dann bestimmt nur wieder die Updates machen.  

Und dann mal schauen obs wieder funktioniert.


----------



## yilem76 (23. September 2019)

Du musst zuerst ein älteres Version installieren, danach die neueste Version sonst gehts nicht.
Kannst direkt bei Asus runterladen die verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Die Chipset Treiber sind die aktuellsten die es auf der Asus Seite für mein Board gibt jap.

Das heißt ich setz es jetzt erstmal auf das Datum zurück, mach ein BIOS Update, schau nach den Chipset Treibern...

Auf der Asus Seite ist die Version von der Ai Suite eh die alte. Die hab ich auch probiert


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

> Da kann nichts passieren wenn ich den vor das Update zurücksetzte? Muss dann bestimmt nur wieder die Updates machen.



jepp ...ansonsten vllt den Tip von yilem mal folgen 
Edit : Ok ausgeklammert


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Ja das werd ich morgen nochmal probieren. Aber glaube die alte Version hab ich auch versucht


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Also, mit den alten Versionen hat das auch nicht funktioniert.
Ich konnte zwar das Setup starten, aber es gab im Setup wie bei den anderen Versionen nicht die AI-Suite zur Auswahl.

Hab jetzt eine Systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt. Jetzt bekomme ich allerdings tausend Fehlermeldungen, dass von der AI-Suite Sachen nicht gefunden werden können. :/ 
Ich verstehs nicht mehr.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

Was bedeutet das ? 

*​B*ei der installation oder wo ?


----------



## Gapperer (23. September 2019)

Ne, die Fehlermeldungen tauchen direkt nach dem Windows-Start auf. Klicke ich dort auch "ok" kommt die nächste. Da steht  "...... not found", fast alles Bilddateien.
Hab jetzt die Wiederherstellung rückgängig gemacht.  Etz ist eigentlich das ganze ASUS wieder unten.


----------



## yilem76 (23. September 2019)

Ai Suite macht probleme wenn du irgendwelche Profile angelegt hast.
Die werden bei deinstalltion nicht gelöscht.
Wenn du eine neuere Version wieder installieren willst kommt es zu einem durcheinander deswegen gehts nicht.
Besonders viele Probleme machts wenn noch Aura installiert war.
Kompletten Asus verzeichnis löschen.
Wenn vorhanden Lightnigservice auch löschen, musst alles von Hand machen.
Es darf kein Profil mehr vorhanden sein.
Versinion Version 3.00.36  installieren, wenn alles läuft kannst neueste Version drauf machen Version 3.00.52.
Danach sollte eigentlich alles laufen.
Auf Youtube müsste es auch Videos geben kannst ja mal reinschauen.


----------

